# The Lake Michigan Carferry S.S. Badger begins its 56th season in Ludington Friday



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

More here

The Lake Michigan Carferry S.S. Badger begins its 56th season in Ludington Friday

Great to see the old girl back in service again


----------

